# Please take my survey



## Kbmanonymous (Dec 1, 2010)

It's for a class project.....

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MDD9LJQ


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

No way. Thanks, but no, thanks.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I would but I have difficulty answering all the questions


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I also tried to aswer but I lack both the knowledge and interest in obscure modern composers... sorry!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting survey - we hope that you will publish the results of it here for us to enjoy, too.

Being a classical organist, I was able to answer all of the questions as there are a good number of 20th century composers for that instrument.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I answered the questions too. I'd like to see the results.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I managed to come up with five of my favorite composers which I consider obscure; I hope they met the criteria.


----------

